# Jelly Palm Wine



## Guapo (Mar 19, 2011)

Clark's Jelly Palm Wine

for three gallons


9 1/4 lbs. Jelly Palm Fruit, picked, washed, frozen, thawed and crushed
and added to mesh bag.
Water to 3 gal. mark
3 crushed campden tablets
2 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
3 tsp nutrient
3/4 tsp tannin 
1 tsp yeast energizer
Sugar to bring to S.G of your liking (13 1/2 cups sugar brought S.G. to 1.80)
Acid Blend to your liking (I used 3 tbsp and it brought level to .65)

This will need a year to mature.


[email protected]


----------

